# Police clearance from Papua New Guinea



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

I am starting to get my paperwork together for my citizenship application next year and one of my stumbling blocks is I spent 3 years working in Papua New Guinea - but I was fly in/fly out - 3 weeks on 2 weeks off with my longest stay there about 6 weeks.

Now I have to supply a police clearance for that time, but that may be easier said than done.

I did try a couple years ago when I was going to try a citizenship application with special residence requirement - but I sent off the form and money order and, unsurprising for PNG, nothing happened.

I have a few friends still up there but they haven't been able to help.

What are the options when dealing with failed states and non functioning government services like this.

Anyone got one from PNG?

I also spent about 8 months in Malaysia, but I think Malaysia only give you one if you were there fore more than 12 months on a resident visa - I was just in and out in 90 day blocks on the business visa.

Crap - I just added up my Philippines trips and I am sitting on 84 days there, so what is the ruling - is it only more than 90 day in one stay? or more than 90 days total? Because otherwise I will have to postpone any trips to the hils with my wife until after I get citizenship - I am not shagging around egtting an NBI clearance as well!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

For the residency requirement, you can't have been outside Australia more than 12 months in total during the 4 years prior to application, and no more than 90 days of that can have been during the 12 months prior to application. You must have 4 years residency including 1 year as a PR.

I can't help with the process for police checks, but I believe you only need one if you've spent more than 12 months outside Australia since becoming a PR, and then you need one for any country where you spent a total more than 3 months (cumulatively).


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

PNG police certificates can be notoriously difficult to obtain. You really need some one locally to facilitate the process for you.I doubt their Consulate or HC in Australia would be of any help, but you can always give it a shot.


----------



## pduncan001 (Jul 27, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I am starting to get my paperwork together for my citizenship application next year and one of my stumbling blocks is I spent 3 years working in Papua New Guinea - but I was fly in/fly out - 3 weeks on 2 weeks off with my longest stay there about 6 weeks.
> 
> Now I have to supply a police clearance for that time, but that may be easier said than done.
> 
> ...


With PNG you will have to submit fingerprints, generally at the Forensic Unit in Port Moresby. Other than travelling to Port Moresby, a possible option is to try and get the form, get your fingerprints done in Australia and get a contact to submit on your behalf. Have you tried the Company you used to work for? They maybe also able to assist, as normally they have better contacts than Ex-Pats?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> For the residency requirement, you can't have been outside Australia more than 12 months in total during the 4 years prior to application, and no more than 90 days of that can have been during the 12 months prior to application. You must have 4 years residency including 1 year as a PR.


Yes - I don't currently qualify - not until around the middle of next year because of the travel to PNG and Malaysia - I have been in Australia 18 years.



> I can't help with the process for police checks, but I believe you only need one if you've spent more than 12 months outside Australia since becoming a PR, and then you need one for any country where you spent a total more than 3 months (cumulatively).


Yes - the 3 months cumulative is the one I ave to worry about for the Philippines, no trips home next year - although - I could get one while I was there - I will see about that - foreigners can get one because I know you need it to get an ACRI card in the Phils.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

pduncan001 said:


> With PNG you will have to submit fingerprints, generally at the Forensic Unit in Port Moresby. Other than travelling to Port Moresby, a possible option is to try and get the form, get your fingerprints done in Australia and get a contact to submit on your behalf. Have you tried the Company you used to work for? They maybe also able to assist, as normally they have better contacts than Ex-Pats?


I have tried, I used to have contacts at the Aero Club, in fact, I used to drink with you there 

I worked at PX, but did try to get someone to help, Richard and Nellie looked at it too for me.

I have emailed the HiCom in Canberra - will see what they say.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

CCMS said:


> PNG police certificates can be notoriously difficult to obtain. You really need some one locally to facilitate the process for you.I doubt their Consulate or HC in Australia would be of any help, but you can always give it a shot.


Everything is notoriously difficult in PNG!!!

The only easy thing I ever had there was getting my drivers licence replaced after I got robbed, my name and date of birth on the back of a beer coaster given to the right person at the Aero Club and my new licence was waiting for me when I arrived for a beer the next day.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Everything is notoriously difficult in PNG!!!
> 
> The only easy thing I ever had there was getting my drivers licence replaced after I got robbed, my name and date of birth on the back of a beer coaster given to the right person at the Aero Club and my new licence was waiting for me when I arrived for a beer the next day.


Yes, it can be a challenge dealing with visa applications lodged in PNG. One of my clients could only obtain a police certificate by paying a significant additional "service fee". It might be easier and cheaper to fly out there for a quick holiday and do it yourself on the spot.


----------



## pduncan001 (Jul 27, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I have tried, I used to have contacts at the Aero Club, in fact, I used to drink with you there
> 
> I worked at PX, but did try to get someone to help, Richard and Nellie looked at it too for me.
> 
> I have emailed the HiCom in Canberra - will see what they say.


I remember 

Asked my contacts who tell me you can only get in person due to fingerprint requirements!

Good Luck


----------



## SJP (Jun 30, 2014)

I have just replied to a post. So I copied what I replied for your information;

"I used to have that problem 2 years ago when I applied my visa. The case officer requested me to supply "Chinese Police Certificate" in which I spent time there only 11 months. 

I tried to contact all Embassy, Consulate, Friends in China, even Chinese migration agents to help me but none could do it. My friend in China went to the police station there and asked whether I can get that certificate and they said they won't issue any certificate for foreigners.

Then, I contacted the case officer, explained all my attempt to obtain that document for her by writing a statement with timelines and supporting reasons with all replied emails from Embassy and Consulate both in Australia and in China. 

Later, the case officer sent me a form. It was like a Stat Dec form confirming that I do not have any criminal things like that while I were in China. Then, signed and scanned it back to her. She said she will need to check with her colleagues in China to get it approved and finally she finalised my case.

I know it is such a pain by obtaining those documents from overseas. I would recommend you to contact relevant organisation see whether they can help you or not and keep their replies or suggestions and write a statement to them"


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

SJP said:


> I have just replied to a post. So I copied what I replied for your information;


Thanks for that.

I have actually found a service in Port Moresby who will do the running around for me - costs a bit but better than going there myself.

I will keep that in mind for Malaysia as I am pretty sure that you can only get them from there if you were there more than 12 month on a resident visa - I was "consulting" there a little bit naughtily on the 90 day stays - with a quick couple days in Singapore to renew every 90 days.

How long are police certificates valid for when applying for citizenship - is it still 12 months like for visas?

And is it a time of application or time of decision limit? Or as long as you haven't been back to the country since the certificate was issued?


----------



## heather4567 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Me too!*

Hi there,
We are going through the same process, trying to get that darn PNG police clearance. Was wondering whether you have had any luck with the organization you employed to arrange it for you? Would you be able to give me their details?

Thanks heaps
Heather


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Drop a line to PNG Development services

[email protected]

I haven't started the process yet but will shortly.


----------



## heather4567 (Nov 12, 2015)

Great, thank you!


----------



## Suz.Wilmot (Feb 1, 2016)

Have you sorted PNG Police Clearance matter???


----------



## heather4567 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, we have contacted PNG Development Svcs, they have gotten the certificate and are posting it to us this week. Our entire US green card application is waiting on this certificate, so we are so glad we were able to find these people to help us with it. It has taken months, basically because we had to wait a while to get the appointment for fingerprinting with Victoria Police and then the PNG police department slowed down over the holidays. But it is better for us to wait than book a flight to Port Moresby.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

heather4567 said:


> Yes, we have contacted PNG Development Svcs, they have gotten the certificate and are posting it to us this week. Our entire US green card application is waiting on this certificate, so we are so glad we were able to find these people to help us with it. It has taken months, basically because we had to wait a while to get the appointment for fingerprinting with Victoria Police and then the PNG police department slowed down over the holidays. But it is better for us to wait than book a flight to Port Moresby.


Good to hear - I haven't started mine yet but must get it underway.


----------



## Aaron Hayes (Aug 6, 2016)

*How to get PNG Police Clearance*

A private agency based in Cairns with an office in Port Moresby is now processing police clearance certificates on behalf of former PNG expat workers. Their service fee is AUD200 and the minimum processing time is 1 week from lodgement at the police records inquiries counter to pickup one week later, but in reality there are often delays like "the certificate printer is out of order" and "the officer who signs the certificates is away this week" which results in the processing time ballooning out to 2 or 3 weeks, because expat certificates are only issued once a week on Thursdays. You also have to factor in the time required to send your documents to PNG and receive the certificate back by express mail or courier. The agency is PNG Development Services Ltd and you will find them on Google. Their Australian phone contact is 0422 597 435


----------



## ala281 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi guys,

For those who managed to get PNG police clearance could you please advise how long it took?

Also could you please share your review for the service from PNG Development services ?


Thanks


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Had good service from Aaron. 

Mine took a few months but that was because of delays at the PNG Police. 

It any case, much better than having to go to PNG and do it yourself


----------

